# Anybody else having problems with the site ?



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

The site seems to have been down for a fair while, and then I get weird messages about the system not understanding words ? :?

I'll be surprised if it allows me to send this !


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

it seem's to be really screwed up,


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep, navigation is unfriendly and the layout sucks.
A big thumbs down from me.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't get me started. LOL!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When more means less  
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm assuming everyone is busy.... or they are all 'ignoring' me...

It's pretty slow, not in performance.. in popularity... the 'recommended reading' is actually pretty annoying... I hate being told what I should be doing.... so just keep scrolling up to about 62% vertical scroll bar to see bottom of the thread I picked and then reply...


Also I think after you reply to a thread... you need to refresh the thread to see your post...

That might not be entirely true... 
I will test...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

No it's shown.. my mistake... maybe... !


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Has everyone blocked me...? 

Or is no-one in the forum anymore...?

This is f##king with my daily routine.. I'm now stuck in a Harry and Meghan Google loop before I drink my tea, after feeding the dogs and cat.. 

if JH is suspended...?!? Then I can post on his behalf to help balance the forum..

Murmer Murmer... Brexit... murmer murmer Boris... Murmer murmer... covid  

Just playing dude ... I have MOTD to watch now... yey...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I agree with Hoggy: less is more 👍


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

That's not what Hoggy was saying..... ?

He was mocking the new site and lack of interaction... as he angrily (red faced emoji) stated 'when more means less' meaning we have 'more' of a Web Forum equating to 'less' stuff posted


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

In actual fact this is the first off-topic interaction since the new site...


----------

